
Barnes & Noble Urges U.S. to Probe Microsoft on Patents - diogenescynic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-11-08/barnes-noble-urges-u-s-regulators-to-probe-microsoft-on-mobile-patents.html
======
JoeAltmaier
All true; probably all legal.

Microsoft has been doing this for as long as they've been around. Used to work
at a hardware vendor (desktop boxes with a proprietary OS). We paid $12 to
Microsoft for every box shipped, because they had Intel processors and might
conceivably one-day run Excel (called Multiplan back then).

------
freemarketteddy
It is indeed a new low for Microsoft to be patent trolling on an open source
operating system which is based on the linux kernel.I wonder what Bill thinks
about this.

Also I really dont understand how a company which has tens of thousands of
engineers has to do cheap stuff like this to generate revenue.I know a lot of
smart people who (unfortunately) chose to work for ms and I wonder why
Microsoft is not using its talent pool.

~~~
yobbobandana
In a [1991] memo to his senior executives, Bill Gates wrote, “If people had
understood how patents would be granted when most of today’s ideas were
invented, and had taken out patents, the industry would be at a complete
standstill today.” Mr. Gates worried that “some large company will patent some
obvious thing” and use the patent to “take as much of our profits as they
want.”

source: <https://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/09/opinion/09lee.html>

